# Thanksgiving! Turkey Tips.



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanksgiving Day is a national holiday celebrated on various dates in Canada, the United States, some of the Caribbean islands, and Liberia. But Turkey is a great meal for any occasion. Here are some helpful articles:

*Turkey Cooking and Carving tips.*

*Table Manners*

*How to Open Champagne*


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Great tips Andy.

Here's one I picked up years ago from a cooking show (don't remember which one) that my wife and I have used to great success: Roast the turkey upside down! Most of the fat is in the lower portion of the bird, and cooking it upside down allows that fat to sink and permeate the breast meat, which gets it amazingly tender.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Troones said:


> Great tips Andy.
> 
> Here's one I picked up years ago from a cooking show (don't remember which one) that my wife and I have used to great success: Roast the turkey upside down! Most of the fat is in the lower portion of the bird, and cooking it upside down allows that fat to sink and permeate the breast meat, which gets it amazingly tender.


Troones:
Good idea. I've also heard of starting the Turkey breast down and then turning it up halfway in the cooking.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Brining will give you a fine, juicy turkey whichever way you cook it. Mine will go into the smoker with applewood this year and be suspended on a 'turkey cannon' filled with an oaky chardonnay.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I find myself motivated to add a "Turkey Cannon" to my arsenal of kitchen aides and just might cook this years Turkey in the Big Green Egg! In the Turkey Cannon video the cook observes that regardless of the type of liquid one loads into the cannon, not much flavor, but rather moisture is infused in the bird. Has that been your experience as well? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I find myself motivated to add a "Turkey Cannon" to my arsenal of kitchen aides and just might cook this years Turkey in the Big Green Egg! In the Turkey Cannon video the cook observes that regardless of the type of liquid one loads into the cannon, not much flavor, but rather moisture is infused in the bird. Has that been your experience as well? :icon_scratch:


Heck, I just got it. I haven't had a chance to use it yet so you'll have to wait until after T-day for a report. But since my normal response was always that the best part of the turkey was the gravy, any flavor enhancement is a plus.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always enjoyed stuffing myself on Thanksgiving day, just the sight of seeing a lot of turkey, stuffing, cranberry sauce and yams with marshmallows and don't forget the dessert too. Anyone hungry yet?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

When I was younger and could eat an entire chicken by myself, I would have agreed with you. Today, sadly, I am not the trencherman I once was and have to savor smaller portions. Pity.


----------



## Mr.D (Aug 2, 2015)

Troones said:


> Great tips Andy.
> 
> Here's one I picked up years ago from a cooking show (don't remember which one) that my wife and I have used to great success: Roast the turkey upside down! Most of the fat is in the lower portion of the bird, and cooking it upside down allows that fat to sink and permeate the breast meat, which gets it amazingly tender.


Interesting tip - might try it.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Ordering a turkey cannon for this year's turkey ritual! Thanks, @Oldsarge !


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Or one can go full ******* and deep fry ones turkey in a giant steel bucket in 5 gallons of peanut oil. This practice of turkey ruination has become frighteningly more popular in the South in recent years. 

"But it only takes an hour" is the usual justification. I simply prefer my turkey to not taste like KFC. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> When I was younger and could eat an entire chicken by myself, I would have agreed with you. Today, sadly, I am not the trencherman I once was and have to savor smaller portions. Pity.


LOL, I feel your pain! I remember, back in the day, the turkey serving on my Thanksgiving plate generally consisted of an entire turkey leg (from a 25+ pound turkey) and a couple slices of breast meat. Last year my Thanksgiving plate included a single slice of breast meat. Getting old sucks!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Can anyone order a turkey online?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, heck yeah. Now, they will be premium turkeys and rather pricy but if you go to https://www.dartagnan.com you can get all manner of turkey.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, heck yeah. Now, they will be premium turkeys and rather pricy but if you go to https://www.dartagnan.com you can get all manner of turkey.


Wow, that's a lot of food, Would you happen to know if that website have desserts on sale?


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

I did a bacon weave wrapped turkey last year with a buddy of mine. It was surprisingly delicious.

Not mine, but this gives you a good idea of the final result:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

As usual, great ideas from this knowledgeable and thoughtful crew, galvanized by our benefactor’s lead post. Thanks! 

I have had turkey deep fried and smoked as well as more traditional approaches. Amazingly deep fried didn’t hearken to KFC but produced a succulent bird. My son in law is adept at the deep frying, but I like Martha Stewart’s turkey 101 because it smells so wonderful. Brine the bird, stuff as you wish, place cheesecloth over the breast, and baste liberally and frequently with melted butter and wine. Remove the cheesecloth for the last half hour. Gorgeous, delicious, and not covered in the bristles of the basting brush! 

Like Eagle and Sarge, I’m good for about one slice, probably second joint. To me the Thanksgiving meal is all about 1) thankfulness, 2) the cooking smells, 3) the sides, 4) listening to Alice’s Restaurant, and 5) a great bottle of Pinot Noir!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

cellochris said:


> I did a bacon weave wrapped turkey last year with a buddy of mine. It was surprisingly delicious.
> 
> Not mine, but this gives you a good idea of the final result:


That looks to be a genuine labor of love . . . and succulent!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

cellochris said:


> I did a bacon weave wrapped turkey last year with a buddy of mine. It was surprisingly delicious.
> 
> Not mine, but this gives you a good idea of the final result:


I'm so hungry just staring at the picture.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

cellochris said:


> I did a bacon weave wrapped turkey last year with a buddy of mine. It was surprisingly delicious.
> 
> Not mine, but this gives you a good idea of the final result:


How, pray tell, were you able to get the bacon to stay in place and brown so evenly! I suspect such requires an extraordinarily patient chef? In any event, it looks delicious. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Can anyone order a turkey online?


The smoked turkey breast from Black's BBQ in Lockhart looks pretty good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> The smoked turkey breast from Black's BBQ in Lockhart looks pretty good.


How much?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> How much?


I think it's about twenty-nine dollars for a couple pound smoked turkey breast.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL...
....for that price, I'll buy a 25+ pound turkey and cook the darned thing myself!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL...
> ....for that price, I'll buy a 25+ pound turkey and cook the darned thing myself!


along with side dishes too, don't forget that as well.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL...
> ....for that price, I'll buy a 25+ pound turkey and cook the darned thing myself!


Agreed, Eagle! Black's is good, but the few times I have been there their prices ruined the experience. If you are ever in Central Texas and sampling barbecue, I think it's better and definitely more affordable in Austin. It's kind of a shame because Lockhart used to be revered (probably still is by others) as the barbecue capital of Texas. That said, if you like our style of barbecue, Aaron Franklin's book tells you in detail how he does it. I've followed his instructions and produced barbecue pretty much like his. Of course there are trade offs like spending 14 hours tending a smoker versus spending a morning in Franklin's line!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Fond as I am of beef brisket, given a choice I really prefer a whole pig onna spit. Italian porchetta or Dixie whole hog, let me at it!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Fond as I am of beef brisket, given a choice I really prefer a whole pig onna spit. Italian porchetta or Dixie whole hog, let me at it!


How do you prefer your pig?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Juicy, with a crisp skin.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Oldsarge said:


> That looks to be a genuine labor of love . . . and succulent!





Howard said:


> I'm so hungry just staring at the picture.





eagle2250 said:


> How, pray tell, were you able to get the bacon to stay in place and brown so evenly! I suspect such requires an extraordinarily patient chef? In any event, it looks delicious. :icon_scratch:


Gents - that wasn't my pic! But here's mine from last year:










Eagle - the bacon was "weaved" like a basket over the turkey and cooks evenly and stays in place. It was surprisingly easy - and I'm no chef!

Cheers,

-Chris


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Fond as I am of beef brisket, given a choice I really prefer a whole pig onna spit. Italian porchetta or Dixie whole hog, let me at it!


Borough market, London, every week.......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Must make note. Visit London!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Juicy, with a crisp skin.


I prefer mine as crispy bacon with scrambled eggs on the side.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

derum said:


> Borough market, London, every week.......
> View attachment 26058





Oldsarge said:


> Must make note. Visit London!


I literally started drooling when I first looked at that picture!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> I literally started drooling when I first looked at that picture!


I know that looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It makes me want to grab a loaf of sourdough bread and slice it across the center into a giant hamburger bun and lay a slab of pork on it . . . with mustard!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Just ordered my leg of pork for a Christmas roast. The plan is to produce something like this:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm with you on that one! Or how about a porchetta? My local upscale market makes them ready-to-roast.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
You guys are making me hungry! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> You guys are making me hungry! LOL.


I'm hungry too.


----------

